# Irish Ghost story



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

AN IRISH STORY

This story happened a while ago in Dublin , and even though it sounds
like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's true.
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
John Bradford, a Dublin University student, was on the side of the road
hitchhiking on a very dark night and in the midst of a big storm.
The night was rolling on and no car went by. The storm was so strong
he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him. 
Suddenly, he saw a car slowly coming towards him and stopped.
John , desperate for shelter and without thinking about it, got into
the car and closed the door, only to realise there was nobody behind
the wheel and the engine wasn't on. The car started moving slowly.
John looked at the road ahead and saw a curve approaching. Scared, he
started to pray, begging for his life. Then, just before the car hit
the curve, a hand appeared out of nowhere through the window, and
turned the wheel. John , paralyzed with terror, watched as the hand
came through the window, but never touched or harmed him.
Shortly thereafter, John saw the lights of a pub appear down the road,
so, gathering strength; he jumped out of the car and ran to it. Wet and
out of breath, he rushed inside and started telling everybody about
the horrible experience he had just had.
A silence enveloped the pub when everybody realized he was crying...
and wasn't drunk.

Suddenly, the door opened, and two other people walked in from the
dark and stormy night. They, like John , were also soaked and out of
breath. Looking around, and seeing John Bradford sobbing at the bar,
one said to the other....

Look Paddy....there's that feckin eejit that got in the car while we
was pushin it!!!!'


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

